# Please help! Amp install; PAC AA-GM44



## wish2snowboard (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to install an amplifier in my 2015 cruze. I have all the wires ran, the amp is all set up and powers on, I just need to figure out the RCA cables and the remote wire. I purchased a PAC AA-GM44 with the understanding that this would give me RCA outputs for my stereo so that I could connect my amp to the stereo. 

Problem is, I can't figure out how to install the PAC correctly. I know it connects to my normal wiring harness, then to the back of my stereo. There's another piece to the adapter, which i can't figure out. I tried hooking the RCAs up and tested the amp but there's clearly no audio signal getting to the amp. There are 3 unused wires at the same end of the PAC as the RCAs. I'm guessing I need to do something with those but I really need someone that knows how this is supposed to be set up. 

The first picture attached is the stock image of the PAC AA-GM44 that I have. The second is a picture of the wires of the PAC that I can't figure out.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

wish2snowboard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to install an amplifier in my 2015 cruze. I have all the wires ran, the amp is all set up and powers on, I just need to figure out the RCA cables and the remote wire. I purchased a PAC AA-GM44 with the understanding that this would give me RCA outputs for my stereo so that I could connect my amp to the stereo.
> 
> ...


Those need hooked up. Black = ground, Yellow = switched power, Blue is remote for amp. 

Mine wouldn't send a signal to the amp so I ran it from fuse 7 iirc with a fuse tap to the remote wire terminal on the amp.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

I didn't use any of those wires on the PAC-LOC. I just used the add a fuse for my remote wire and all is working well.


----------



## wish2snowboard (Aug 24, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> Those need hooked up. Black = ground, Yellow = switched power, Blue is remote for amp.
> 
> Mine wouldn't send a signal to the amp so I ran it from fuse 7 iirc with a fuse tap to the remote wire terminal on the amp.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! I'll try to hook up those three wires tonight, I'll try using the blue remote wire and if it doesn't work I'll get a fuse tap like you have done.


----------



## wish2snowboard (Aug 24, 2017)

Nightmistx22 said:


> I didn't use any of those wires on the PAC-LOC. I just used the add a fuse for my remote wire and all is working well.


This is why I'm confused. I've seen where other people said they did the same but when I tried to test everything I had no sound to my amp. I did check to make sure the amp was on and everything. Do you have any clue why it wouldn't have worked for me?


----------



## wish2snowboard (Aug 24, 2017)

Turns out it was just me being an airhead. As ashamed as I am to admit it, I apparently forgot to hook the other end of my RCA cable to the amp. Duh... 
So I did not have to hook up the black, blue or yellow wire since I am not planning on hooking the remote wire on the amp to the PAC. 
Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad to hear you figured it out. I had my sub amp all connected up and it just would not turn on. Turns out I mixed up the pos and neg wires to my amp. Luckily my airhead moment only blew a couple of fuses on the amp.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Can anyone confirm this adapter will work on a 2014 Cruze with mylink and the Pioneer factory upgrade?


----------

